# Martyrdom and the Sixth Commandment



## Username4000 (Oct 4, 2017)

The Shorter Catechism's take on the 6C is this:

Q. 68. What is required in the sixth commandment?
A. The sixth commandment requireth all lawful endeavours to preserve our own life, and the life of others.

Was it the belief of the Westminster Divines that martyrdom without fighting back would be sin?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2017)

Boston, in his commentary on this question, states that anyone who suffers for the testimony of a good conscience, and because he will not break any one of the commands of God, is as true a martyr for the cause of Christ as he that dies on the gibbet for the maintenance of any of the articles of our creed.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2017)

I have often wondered this myself. 

I have had stuff thrown at me while preaching repentance from going to witch doctors. I did not retaliate because I was acting as a public personage for the sake of the gospel. 

But the same month I had someone threaten to enter my private home because we were shielding a girl from forced marriage, and I told him I would break out all of his teeth and leave him maimed if he entered. 

I don't think my two actions are contradictory. For the sake of the gospel I may lay down my right to self defense in service of the gospel. As a private citizen I may defend myself from needless abuse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

